#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > آموزشی: اسرار و ترفندهای ویندوز 8 و 8.1

## A.R.T

با درود
دوستان در این تاپیک ترفندهای ویندوز 8 و 8.1 را قرار دادیم
تا هم دوستان استفاده کنند و هم کسانی که ترفند و مطلب جدید دارند قرار بدهند

----------

*abady*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*امیرهادی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

با برنامه کم حجم Stardock Start میتوان منوی استارت را به ویندوز 8 اضافه کرد




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*58mohsen*,*abady*,*aliazadi1234*,*alireza85*,*amen*,*armin_hph*,*babaknew2015*,*c12au6*,*daneshjooit*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*hamidreza99*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*m2360*,*MEHDI2M*,*meysam2131*,*mohamad1357*,*mrm10*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*NICHICON*,*pps2011*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*saber011*,*sync*,*taherjavan*,*top_gun5606*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*امیر حسین68*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*,*همتا*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## A.R.T

Reset کردن ویندوز 8 به تنظیمات پیش فرض کارخانه
با ابن کار همه چیز پاک شده و تنظیمات هم به حالت دیفالت کارخانه در می آید
وارد کنترل پانل شوید
به قسمت option General شوید
روی ایتم Get Started  در زیر ایتم Reset your Pc And Start Over کلیک کنید
با این کار تمام تنظیمات شخصی سیستم از بین خواهد رفت و همچنین تنظیمات سیستم به حالت دیفالت در می آید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*amir99*,*arash&l*,*fifafc*,*hanirayan*,*mavaramat*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*شعبانيان*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## A.R.T

فعال کردن NET Framework 3.5 در ویندوز 8
این کار به دو روش انلاین و آفلاین انجام پذیره
روش آنلاین که باید  به اینترنت دسترسی داشته باشید:
روش اول:
به قسمت کنترل پنا رفته و روی ایتم Programs And Feutures کلیک کنید
در پنل سمت چپ روی ایتم   *Turn Windows Features On Or Off*  کلیک کنید
در پینجره Windows Features تیک گزینه NET Framework 3.5 را بزنید
OK را بزنید تا دانلود برنامه شروع شده
روش دوم( آفلاین)
دی وی دی ویندوز را در دستگاه قرار دهید
به مسیر زیر بروید:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32
(اینکار باید در محیط Cmd انجام شود)
دستور زیر را عینا کپی پیست کنید.

dism.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /All /Source:X:\sources\sxs

اگر با اخطار یا ارور برخورد کردید باید Cdm را از طریق Run Administrator اجرا کنید
در اینجا (X) نام درایوی هست که دی وی دی ویندوز در آن قرار دارد.
پس از انجام کامل سیستم را ریستارت کنید
حالا اگر به مسیر زیر بروید تیک NET Framework 3.5 خورده شده است
مسیر تست صحیح عملکر شما:
به قسمت کنترل پنل رفته و روی ایتم Programs And Feutures کلیک کنید
در پنل سمت چپ روی ایتم   *Turn Windows Features On Or Off*  کلیک کنید

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*arash&l*,*fifafc*,*hanirayan*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## A.R.T

یکی از قابلیت های منحصر بفرد ویندوز 8 ایجاد رمز تصویری هست 


برای ایجاد ان باید به ترتیب زیر عمل کنید





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*930*,*abady*,*abcd110*,*alireza85*,*amir99*,*babaknew2015*,*bermuda.vbs*,*brousan*,*daneshjooit*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*MEHDI2M*,*meysam2131*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen-d*,*Mousavi mm*,*naser1111*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*oinar*,*pps2011*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*ramin9896*,*rasha_rigit*,*rashidi235*,*REZA164690*,*rezapoet*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*sattar-502*,*somen1*,*sync*,*top_gun5606*,*TRZ*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*امیر حسین68*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*,*همتا*

----------


## A.R.T

فعال کردن Hibernate
در ویندوز 8 بطور پیش فرض ممکنه گزینه Hibernate فعال نباشه 

برای فعال کردن آن از این روش استفاده کنید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*abcd110*,*alireza85*,*ayoub m*,*bermuda.vbs*,*daneshjooit*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*mohamad1357*,*Mousavi mm*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*oinar*,*pps2011*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*rashidi235*,*rezanurse826*,*sattar-502*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*,*همتا*

----------


## A.R.T

Safe Mode  در ویندوز 8
کلید Shift را نگه داشته و چند بار کلید F8 را بزنیدتا به بخش Recovery Mode  وارد شوید
روی Troubleshoot کلیک کنید
بعد وارد قسمت Advanced Option  شویدبعدش windows Startup Setting را کلیک کنیدحال Restart را کلیک کنیدو کار تمام است....راه دوم از داخل خود ویندوزوارد قسمت Run شوید( کلید Win+R[CENTER][COLOR=#008080][SIZE=4]اونجا تایپ کنید “Msconfig

----------

*abady*,*fifafc*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*rashidi235*,*sattar-502*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## A.R.T

ایجاد ایکون Show Desktop برای ویندوز 7 و 8
 این ایکون در ویندوز XP وقتی روی آن کلیک میکردیم صفحه دسکتاپ نمایش داده می شد
ولی در 7 و 8 این ایکون برداشته شده
البته در ویندوز 7 در کنار ساعت گنجانده شده اما بصورت ایکون نبوده 
برای ایجاد این ایکون به ترتیب زیر عمل میکنیم




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*alireza85*,*amen*,*daneshjooit*,*fifafc*,*iman.maoosh*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*navid1050*,*nekooee*,*oinar*,*pps2011*,*puyasystem*,*ramcom*,*rashidi235*,*rezanurse826*,*sattar-502*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*,*همتا*

----------


## mavaramat

من Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5  رو معمولا با اين برنامه نصب ميكنم.فقط كافيه ادرس دايركتوري فايل نصبي ويندوز رو بهش بدي.از روي هارد،فلش مموري يا دي وي دي نصب ويندوز بعد خودش شروع به نصب ميكنه.



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*fifafc*,*ghaem1395*,*hamid110110*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*mmelecom*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*oinar*,*pps2011*,*puyasystem*,*rezanurse826*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*شعبانيان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدي1355*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## A.R.T

*
*
*ساخت دیسک نجات با ویندوز 8
یکی از دغدغه های همه نصب مجدد ویندوز هست که خصوصا بر وی لپ تاپها به دلیل اورجینال بودن ویندوز کمی کار را سخت کرده*
*ویندوز قدرتمند 8 امکانات بازگردانی, ترمیم  فایلهای معیوب را فراهم کرده*
*با استفاده از این امکانات میتوان با ساخت یک سی دی بوت همه چیز را ترمیم کرد
**برای اینکار از برنامه Recdisk کمک میگیریم
وقتی در محیط ویندوز هستند کلید Win+Q را بزنید
و در قسمت جستجو عبارت Recdisk را تایپ کنید
و در محیط برنامه بر روی ایتم Create Disk کلیک کنید
سپس سی دی خامی را توی رایتر بذارید و صبر کنید تا کار رایت کردن تمام شود
*
*Win8.Repair.Disk_1.jpg

* برای استفاده از این برنامه هم مانند روند نصب ویندوز باید Optionبوت را در ستاپ  تنظیم کنید و سیستم را روشن کنید تا از روی سی دی بوت شود 
در پنجره ای که پس از بوت نمایش داده می شود چند گزینه وجود داره که عبارتست از :
*
Win8.Repair.Disk_2.jpg

*system Restore  
برای اینه که ویندوزتون را Restorte  کنید چیزی شبیه وقتی از داخل خود ویندوز این کار را انجام میشه.

System Image Recovey 
با این گزینه اگه قبلا از ویندوز ایمیج گرفته باشید میشه از روی ایمیج میتونید بازیابی کنید

و اخریش هم Automatie Recovery : 
 همانطور که از اسمش پیداست برای اینه که بصورت اتوماتیک ویندوزتون دنبال ایرادهاش گشته و بر طرف میکنه

----------

*1212ali*,*fifafc*,*hanirayan*,*iman.maoosh*,*mavaramat*,*mmelecom*,*mohamad1357*,*pps2011*,*rashidi235*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*

----------


## A.R.T

عکس گرفتن به ساده ترین روش و بدون هیچ نرم افزار کمکی
اغلب برای همه ما پیش اومده که بخواهیم از صفحه نمایش عکس بگیریم
این قضیه تا قبل از ویندوز 7 و 8 کمی با دردسر همراه بود و می بایست اول کلید PrtScr را می زدیم بعد توی برنامه Paint و یا موارد مشابه Paste می کردیم
اما با ویندوز 8 این کار به سهولت انجام پذیره
روش کار :




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*alireza85*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amir99*,*babaknew2015*,*bermuda.vbs*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*iman.maoosh*,*mavaramat*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*oinar*,*puyasystem*,*rezanurse826*,*roshan_2000*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

از کار انداختن پیام SmartScreen Filter  در ویندوز 8
در ویندوز 8 هر زمان که بخواهیم برنامه ای را نصب کنبم با این پیغام مواجه خواهیم شد
که بطبع باید More Info را بزنیم و بعد Run Anyway را بزنیم
برای غیر فعال کردن این پیغام

وارد کنترل پانل شوید
بعد به قسمت System And Security بروید
بعد به قسمت Action Center بروید
در سمت چپ پنجره روی Change SmartScreen Setting کلیک کنید
از پنجره  جدیدی که باز می شود کافیه روی Turn Off Windows SmartScreen تیکشو بزنیم و کار تمام است

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*,*fifafc*,*iman.maoosh*,*mavaramat*,*mohamad1357*,*parviz407*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## اسماعیل محبی

*۱- معرفی رابط کاربری جدید در صفحه ی نمایش انتقال فایل*
در  ویندوز ویستا/۷ شما قابلیت این رو نداشتید که سرعت دقیق کپی را با جزئیات  مشاهده کنید یا بتوانید فرایند کپی را Pause کنید ولی در ویندوز ۸ این  قابلیت برای شما فعال هست همچنین وقتی شما با Error مواجه می شوید فرایند  کپی متوقف نخواهد شد بلکه ادامه خواهد داشت و در آخر لیست Error ها و فایل  هایی که کپی نشده است به شما نشان داده خواهد شد. 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*AMD*,*babaknew2015*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*iman.maoosh*,*mavaramat*,*mohamad d*,*naser1111*,*nekooee*,*oinar*,*puyasystem*,*rezanurse826*,*saied68*,*sina.azimi*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*میسم*

----------


## A.R.T

تغیر انداره Border پنجره ها در ویندوز 8
برای تغییر اندازه Border پنجره ها در این ویندوز ابزاری هست
 بنام Tiny Windows Border 
پس از اجرای برنامه فقط کافیه اسکرول مربوطه را به سمت راست یا چپ بکشید

6.JPG

برای نشان دادن ثبت تغییرات یکبار سیستم را Restart و یا یکبار از حساب کاربری خارج و داخل شوید(LogOff)

----------

*1212ali*,*fifafc*,*iman.maoosh*,*mohamad1357*,*parviz407*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## A.R.T

غیر فعال کردن استارت Metro Suite
ویندوز 8 بر خلاف ویندوزهای پیشین روند استارت و ورود به صفحه دسکتاپ مجرایی پیدا کرده
و دیگه مستقیم وارد صفحه دسکتاپ نمی شود
و زمان بالا امدن به صفحه ای وارد شده که اصطلاحا Metro Suite نام دارد
برای رفع این روند از برنامه کم حجمی استفاده کنید
پس از دانلود و اجرای برنامه کافیه تیک Skip Metro Suite را بزنیم و سپس Save کنیم
و کار تمام است





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amir99*,*babaknew2015*,*fifafc*,*hamid110110*,*iman.maoosh*,*mahmod31*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad1357*,*naser1111*,*oinar*,*parviz407*,*ramcom*,*roshan_2000*,*shahkoh*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

> سلام بچه ها خوبید
> من یه مشکل دارم این که کامپیوترم همش ریستارت میشه و این ریستارت شدن هم به طور منظم نیست ممکنه یه بار هنوز روشن نشده ریستارت بشه یه بار بد چننند ها ساعت ممکنه بهم کمک کنید ممنون میشم


با درود
دوست گرامی ، برای هر سوال و مشکل باید در در بخش مربوطه تاپیک بزنید تا به سوال پاسخ داده شود
این پست شما حذف خواهد شد - لطفا بخش قوانین را حتما مطالعه فرمایید
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*A.R.T*,*AMD*,*farah676*,*fifafc*,*iman.maoosh*

----------


## همتا

سلام ویندوز ۱۲ تو ایران اومده و کسی برای فروش داره ممنون

----------

*1212ali*

----------

